# Shor International Refining System



## Anonymous (May 17, 2010)

Has anyone used this system for stripping scrap gold off electrical components? Im sorry if this was already posted. I tried a search and saw no relevant posts.


----------



## Buzz (May 17, 2010)

The Shor system is a refining system. You need to recover the Gold from the components first.
Once you have melted your Gold into a small button, then you can use the Shor system to refine it.


----------

